# Natural Coping Methods



## ShelbyLC

I'm wondering if someone can help me out a bit. I'm planning an unmedicated VBAC in the hospital with a midwife and doula. I'm meeting with my doula next week for the first time and she wants to know what (if any) methods I would like to use. I'm wondering if anyone could give me a quick overview of:

The Bradley method
Hypnobirthing

And any other things you have found helpful.

(I will have access to a shower but no tub, a portable monitor so I can monitor baby's heartbeat while still being active, and the doula I'm working with uses massage and warmed oils.)


----------



## ttc bubby no2

I found the book "Birth Skills" quite useful although I didn't really use that many of the methods it did give me some ideas and also made me feel like birth was something I could do.

My main coping technique was using distraction. With my first I was scratching hospital sheets in contractions, I probably should have got up and moved around but I was trying to rest for the big day ahead (ended up with a short labour). 2nd time I used distraction again by tapping my fingers through contractions. It sounds silly but I just concentrated on that as much as I could and it somehow got me through. Having my back rubbed really helped too so it sounds like you have a doula to help with that.

I don't know how you can know what will work until you actually are experiencing labour. I would probably say to them that you are open to try different things and they should have some ideas. Discuss the different methods but don't be set on one particular way as it may not work for you. For example, I tried sitting on a fitness ball for a contraction and it made the pain 100 times worse but for some people the find it really helpful.


----------



## archangel24

I took a Bradley class and found it very informative, i will update everyone once I give birth on how effective the techniques were. We are planning a natural hospital birth. The Bradley Method does give you some good and specific pain coping techniques. It also have a lot of focus on diet, exercise and practicing relaxation. My only complaint with it so far is that the book and movies are kind of dated.


----------



## Srrme

My only coping technique was walking.


----------



## solitaire89

I used Natal Hypnotherapy - a UK based hypnotherapy programme. It is a cd based programme, and you listen to the cds in the months that you are pregnant. The cds come in different "flavours", so there is one if you're planning a home birth, one for a hospital birth, and I believe there is one for a VBAC birth which would be ideal for you! There is also a book which has lots of other ideas to help you achieve a natural birth which your doula might want to read too as it give an overview of the Natal Hypnotherapy and what can be done to help you use it effectively. It's called Effective Birth Preparation.
It's kind of hard to give an overview of Natal Hypnotherapy really - you just listen to the cds lots whilst pregnant, and when the time comes your body just gets on with it! There are triggers that your birth partner can use to help keep you in your "birthing mind", and the book also gives a really good description of the stages of labour for anyone who isn't a birth professional (I don't mean the stages that the medics use, I mean the stages of a natural and un-interrupted labour!).
If you have any specific questions, feel free to shout me :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

The hypnobabies program sounds similar... There are weekly readings etc and CDs that you listen to and you develop some key techniques in shutting yourself off during contractions etc and cues your birth partner can use. I believe it's a US program but I seem to really like it so far... But otherwise I think just finding something to concentrate on is the key.. If its a ritual you do every contraction or if its breathing a specific way or if its using a hypno technique... It's something to focus on to get you through


----------



## RaspberryK

I found the water really helped, standing and walking, then on all fours later on. 
I just tried to breath and relax as much as possible. 
Xx


----------



## Shadowy Lady

you know I didn't take any classes but I read a couple of books on natural birthing. I wouldn't say that I exactly remmebered their tip though. This is what worked for me:

- used TENS machine in early labour (useless for active labour though)
- Go to the hospital as late as you can. By the time I got to the hospital I was alreday 6 cm 
- I found the hot tub very helpful once active laboour started. I was walking for a bit and then got into the tub and was there until transition....
- I found NOTHING helps during transition. You just have to power it through and know that soon it will be over
- when it comes to pushing listen to your midwife and do as she says, I'm so glad I did...overall just listen to her and your doula...they reminded me of breathing techniques when I needed them and was squinting my nose lol! 

Good luck hun! You'll do ok, natura birthing is such an amazing experience


----------



## Alyssa Drough

Like the PP said during transition nothing helped and I was up for all the drugs!!! However I didn't realise I was in transition as I was sent home a few hours earlier - the midwife hadn't even done an internal exam so I had no idea I was so far along until we got back to hospital after demanding that my husband take me back!!!

But once I knew what the situation was it was easier to cope. I always thought when you watch people giving birth on TV and film, that having someone constantly saying "breathe" at you sounded stupid but it was actually really helpful listening to the midwife's voice and breathing in and out as she guided me through it. 

And rest between contractions, especially when pushing. In between each one I felt like I could just fall asleep there and then!!!

But I would say it's all about the mental focus and breathing. In through the nose, out through the mouth to get through contractions. And when you're pushing take the biggest lungful you can and go for it!!!


----------



## Pers

I used hypnobabies and found it helpful until transition. Counter pressure on my lower back was very helpful for me as well. I was exhausted by the time I went to the hospital (labor began at 6am on Weds and baby arrived at 1:58pm on Thursday). Because I was so tired, I didnt want to spend the energy getting up and walking for fear I wouldn't have enough energy to make it through. I tried bouncing on my birthing ball but by the time I was at the hospital it was really uncomfortable to use but it was great at home. Massage was also great and that was what got me through transition, my husband would do long downward strokes from my hips to knees. I found the massaging helpful because it both relaxed and distracted me (my contractions were low abdomen) plus I could pace my breathing with his stroking which was incredibly helpful.


----------



## Waiting4bb

I didn't use any specific method nor did I take any classes beforehand. What helped the most for me was reading everything I could on birth. The book "Spiritual Midwifery" by Ina May gave me loads of peace for what was ahead. In actual labor the best thing for me was to focus on breathing calmly during the contractions, and also when they were very intense to focus on groaning and keeping my voice low.


----------



## Sorsha

I used the Natal Hypnotherapy program solitaire89 mentions--didn't do any classes, just read the book and listened to the home birth CD. The book really helped me think about the birth in a more relaxed way and figure out how to plan it, and the CD gave me several "tricks" for dialing back or disassociating from the pain. I was able to rely on those techniques alone all the way through to transition, which got too intense for me to tune out--but then, I wasn't as rigorous about regularly practicing with the CD as is recommended, so can't say it wouldn't have been possible! I did go through the whole labor without any medication or even wanting to ask for it, and I was managing the contractions before transition so well the midwives kept commenting on how unusually quiet and focused I was. :)


----------



## Kirstiedenman

I didn't take any classes but the things that helped me was reading ina mays guide to childbirth book it has some great coping and relaxing techniques and using hypnobirthing I just used information I found online, I actually did buy the cds but never got around to listening to them. I was active my whole labor until I got to transition and then got in the water which was amazing!!! I had a lot of dim lighting relaxation music and essential oils burning to really help me feel completely comfortable and relaxed. An essential oil with clary sage in it will help whilst in labor. Trust your body 100% if you start to feel as though you are losing it try and go within yourself ( I know sounds stupid lol) but try and shut yourself off from the world take some deep breathes and repeat positive things to yourself. You will be amazed at what your body can do when you are I control of your mind although it is very hard when you are in so much pain it can be done. Good luck and I hope you have an amazing vbac experience g0od on you for giving it a go!


----------



## Kiss08

I read the Mongan method hypnobirthing book. I practiced the exercises (though not as often as I should have). When I came to my labor, I used breathing/counting exercises a few times, counter pressure, hip squeezes, and trying to relax during contractions. I mostly labored at home. I was in my hospital room 20 minutes before starting to push. I think if I would have gone to the hospital sooner, I may have gotten meds but it wasn't an option due to how I did things with timing. I had back labor the whole time too. My doula helped a lot with the hip squeezes and helping me know when to go to the hospital.


----------



## Mummymoo_x

I kept pacing around my house, I couldn't keep still so kept moving. Which was probably a good thing as my baby came really quick!


----------



## smallpeanut

I changed my bed sheets, tidied up, helped put up the pool and bounced on the ball. Keeping busy was enough for me. X


----------



## aliss

Just stay in the shower, LOL. Worked very well for me ;) I didn't use techniques although I'm sure they are very helpful! I found the shower to be the perfect pain relief.


----------



## Cuddle4

Like the ladies said, constant massage was what helped me through with my natural birth. I had back labor with him so the pain was EXCRUCIATING..but there was a NURSE that just consistently rubbed and pressed on my lower back. Hubby was an absolute mess with that delivery and no help At All. He was stressed out due to all the pain that I was in and the thought that it would some how "harm" the baby. 

Secondly, I hummed my way through it..can't remember what I was humming but it took me to another place. lol


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i think just slow rhythmic breathing works best for me, along with massage from my husband on my back - with both labours i had blisters afterwards but did not notice at the time and wouldnt have wanted him to stop!

swaying hips helped too.

i didnt attend any special classes or anything. i just think being calm helps a lot, i got to 8cm with first baby before using gas and air and got to 10cm with second baby (home birth) before being sure i was in labour! and only used gas and air a tiny bit as she was crowning.

i was calm and in control the whole time.

im just hoping my third birth goes as well!


----------

